# DC area BOTL/SOTLs: St. Patty's Day HERF!



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I know, I know...we're still a few month's out...but there's no time like the present to start planning for St. Patty's day. AND as a bonus, that day also happends to be a SATURDAY...March 17th.

I've been consulting with a few other botls and looks like we're gonna have this at Seagar's Restaurant and Lounge at the Old Town Alexandria Hilton. Moments ago, I called and talk to a very nice lady working there and she said they have a very nice smoking area. Plus, this is right off the King Street Metro stop in Alexandria.

The restaurant opens at 2PM, so I think we're going to start at that time, so we can get premo tables.

If you're going to make it, let me know so we'll have a rough head count.

So, there is it. You have a little less than two months to prepare! Come on...you really didn't have any plans yet for St. Patty's day, right?! :ss

Link to the restaurant: http://www.alexandriahilton.com/dining/dining.cfm


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

As discussed, I'm in as long as I'm in town. There's a chance I'll be in TX for work. Great idea BTW!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

top.

Jeesh, I thought we'd get more responses than this! I invited a few other non CS botls who said they'll make it. Should be fun anyways...heck, I'll be there!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Ok, we'll as you can tell...lots of reply's to this thread...hehe
We do have several botls going and thought I'd bump it up seeing as how his is closing in fast! :ss


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

This sounds like a good idea. I will keep checking back with the details.


----------



## EMSinTraining (Feb 23, 2007)

Alexandria's my hometown and I'll be back for spring break, I'll definetly try to stop in.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey guys, so I am going to miss this due to work, as I'll be in TX.

I just wanted to wish you guys well, but I also wanted to mention an idea for a future HERF.

The OVTC store that used to be in the Springfield mall just moved to Kingstowne by the Starbucks near the Giant. They are going to actually have a cigar lounge, complete with flat screens. The employees there are always cool, and I think it'd be a great place to meet up.

The store is open but the lounge isn't done, and there's no telling when they'll have the TVs in, but it's something to keep in mind for the future.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

EMSinTraining said:


> Alexandria's my hometown and I'll be back for spring break, I'll definetly try to stop in.


Alexandria is my hometown too, but you better not tell me you go to PURDUE!!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> Hey guys, so I am going to miss this due to work, as I'll be in TX.
> 
> I just wanted to wish you guys well, but I also wanted to mention an idea for a future HERF.
> 
> ...


So, the OVTC will have a lounge? I need to find out exactly where this is!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

boonedoggle said:


> So, the OVTC will have a lounge? I need to find out exactly where this is!


Yea... Me too. :cb


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

All I can say is, I am a definite maybe, not sure what's going on that weekend. When were you guys planning on starting?


----------



## jcruz1027 (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm interested in coming...hotel doesn't have their menu online.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I plan on being there at 2. This is due to the fact that I spoke with management and they anticipate a big croud, being St. Patty's day. I will call ahead, probably around 12 or 1 and have them set a section aside for use. I will get there when they open and 2 so we'll have a nice place to herf...so anytime after that will be cool!
I'm going to see if I can find a menu Jerry :ss


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Try this:

http://www.alexandriahilton.com/pdf/seagars/dinner.pdf

To see lunch menu, just replace "dinner" with "lunch" in the address above. They're kinda pricey, but I am just going for the appetizers and herfmanship (is that a word?)


----------



## jcruz1027 (Apr 10, 2006)

Yummy...they have their form of a Cuban sandwich in the form of a panini!


----------



## EMSinTraining (Feb 23, 2007)

One thing occurs to me, if I'm under 21, would I be allowed to come?


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

EMSinTraining said:


> One thing occurs to me, if I'm under 21, would I be allowed to come?


I'm supposed to be talking to the manager today. I will ask and get back with you. :ss


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Ok. They got all my info and they should have something set up for around 10of us at 2. Of course, I'll be there at 2, but you can trickle in whenever! Also, you do not have to be 21 to get in...18 and older! WooHoo! :ss


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

my friend and i will see if we can make it out there.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Ok, We're almost there! A week from tomorrow and everything is still a go. If you do not already have my cell phone number, and you are planning on going, just PM me and I'll get it to ya. Looks like we'll have roughly 10 botls total popping in and out all day. Hope to see you there! :ss 

PS: Since it is St. Patty's day, don't forget to bring your favorite Candela cigar (like there is a fav.) I have a Graycliff Emerald that I've never tried, so I'll be smokin' it for a year of good luck.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> The OVTC store that used to be in the Springfield mall just moved to Kingstowne by the Starbucks near the Giant. They are going to actually have a cigar lounge, complete with flat screens. The employees there are always cool, and I think it'd be a great place to meet up.
> 
> The store is open but the lounge isn't done, and there's no telling when they'll have the TVs in, but it's something to keep in mind for the future.





boonedoggle said:


> So, the OVTC will have a lounge? I need to find out exactly where this is!


That's cool - now they are less than 5 minutes from my house - :ss

Ron


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

How late are you guys going to be gathering for. I might be in town with the veterans protecting the monuments from the anti-war protestors and would try to get over there after we are done. At this point I have very few details of how the Gathering of Eagles thing will be conducted but will keep the herf in mind if you guys can take a damn Yankee being there. Paul


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

taltos said:


> How late are you guys going to be gathering for. I might be in town with the veterans protecting the monuments from the anti-war protestors and would try to get over there after we are done. At this point I have very few details of how the Gathering of Eagles thing will be conducted but will keep the herf in mind if you guys can take a damn Yankee being there. Paul


heck no...you're not invited! :r 
Actually, we're gonna play it by ear. I'll be there pretty early, so I'm going to try to pace myself. We'll see how the day goes. I'll shoot you my cell phone if you want.:ss


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

No need on the cell phone #, thanks. My cousin lives in the immediate area and I will be parking at his place and taking public transit into the mall. Will check in when I get back if I make it to DC, really hoping to clear up some stuff up here so that I can get down for about 3 or 4 days. If I don't see you guys, have fun. Paul


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Unfortunately family stuff is keeping me up north this coming weekend so you can enjoy your herf without the intrusion of a Bostonian. Would have liked to meet you folks.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I am so angry to have to do this, but family stuff is more important. I am sorry to say I will not be able to make this. This makes me terribly upset because we have been planning this for so long, and now I won't even be able to make it. I appologize and feel awful. The reservations are still there if everyone still wants to go. Again, I am sorry.


----------



## EMSinTraining (Feb 23, 2007)

No worries, I'm still down in North Carolina, and when I get back tomorrow, I pack up again to drive back to school.


----------

